# for Moldie



## Guest (Jul 2, 1999)

I looked up proctalgia and it is defined as pain in the rectum or anus. I have been complaining to my doc about very intense (I want to die) pain in my rectum usually before a BM. It is not a cramping pain like you described, Moldie. It is constant, but only lasts 10 seconds or so ( but seems like hours.) Did your doc diagnose you with this? Or is this just a catchall term for any sort of pain down there.(sort of like ibs.)


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

At first, I diagnosed myself since none of the docs at the clinic I went to knew what it was. I found out by contacting the International Foundation for Functional Gastrointestinal Disorders in which they in turn, sent a list of articles from their quarterly publication called "Participate". Their toll-free no. is 1-888-964-2001. I didn't tell the GI doctor I went to at the Milwaukee Medical College what I thought it was. He then diagnosed me with it. I do think it is sort of a catch-all term for 'that pain down there.' There seemed to be a difference in the timing and intensity that people get this pain from the discription I read. It may be do to the different underlying conditions. ------------------[This message has been edited by moldie (edited 07-02-99).]


----------

